# RIP Robby



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

This morning I woke up to the phone call I was expecting, that Robby had a very bad night and it was time. 

In the early fall of 2000, when I was new to rescue I received an email from a rescue in NW Ct asking for help. They needed someone to pickup a young male GSD from CACC in NYC and transport the dog to them. They had been called by the shelter about a very scared dog who needed to get out. We volunteered and drove to NYC. Robby was in the bottom part of a stacked cage and was so scared at the huge shelter that he walked crouched to the floor, and we had to pick him up to put him in the back seat of my car. We rode the most of the 2 hour ride to the rescue with his muzzle leaning on my shoulder.

Back home, we couldn't stop thinking about him and after contacting the rescue, we drove back the next weekend with Cody to see if they would get along. We then rode back to Ct. the following weekend for my BF to adopt him. The only background that we had about Robby was that he surrendered to the shelter because the people had too many dogs and he was very skinny. We found out within a month that he had definitely been abused at his first home. After we came in from the yard one evening, BF checked the bottom of his shoes to make sure they were clean. Robby was about 2 ft away from him and when BF's lifted his foot, Robby yelped and hit the ground. 

Life with Robby wasn't easy. As soon as he was sure that this was his new family, Robby went into protection mode. He had his pack which included me, BF, BF's children, my DD and his best friend Cody. He was going to make sure that no one else ever came close. Between Robby's aggression towards outsiderers and his separation anxiety, he was a handful that we all managed for 8 years. He developed bad allergies when he was about 5 years old that even with multiple food changes, we could never find the exact cause. The Prednesone he was given to control the itching, so he wouldn't rip himself apart, slowly distroyed his body. Two years ago he became very ill and the vets didn't give him much hope, but he rallied. Though his body was never quite the same. Two days ago, he stopped eating and drinking and couldn't walk. Xrays showed no blockage, his bloodwork was off the chart and the vet suspected advanced cancer. He was brought home to spend his last days with his family. This time there was no rally. RIP Robby. You will be missed.

1st day that he was pulled and brought to the rescue in Ct.









A few months later -









5 years old, before the allergies started -


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Thank you for giving him a loving home. My sympathies to you and your family at this time. Run painfully, itch free, Robby.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

RIP Robby. You will be missed.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Robbie, but thank you for giving him a loving home that he obviously cherished. Many people would not have given him a chance with all of his issues, but you and your family did, which says a lot about you. Rest in peace, Robbie.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

You were sent as Robby's angel to rescue him and he lived a wonderful life because of your compassion. He will be sadly missed. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Robbie
Our thoughts and prayers are with your family in this difficult time.
You may be gone, but NEVER forgotten.
Run free beautiful boy!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for your support during handsome Robby's life even despite his issues. It sounds as if he will certainly be missed. Hugs to you and your family on his loss.









RIP Robby


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for opening up your heart and home to Robby in spite of his issues. He will watch over you from above. 

doG speed to the Bridge good boy!

Lea


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss. Robby was a beautiful dog. 
R.I.P Robbie


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a handsome boy! i am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for adopting Robby and giving him a good home.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for your kind words, I'll pass them on to BF. In all honestly, I don't know if I could have dealt with his issues as well as BF and his daughter did. They basically changed their lives to accomidate him and to try to heal the damage done by his first owner.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks for loving robbie. my deepest sympathies to all.
rip, fella. you're a good boy.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

It sounds like Robbie couldn't have asked for a better or more loving forever home & family.

He was a beautiful dog. RIP Robbie.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Robbie's love and devotion will protect your family forever more. Rest easy knowing that he will only remember the good.
My thoughts are with you and Robbie's family at this time.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, Nina, I'm very sorry. What a beautiful boy. He found himself a family that accepted him just as he was, and he loved you all. That loving spirit will always remain with you, even though the dog himself has left you for now. Bless you and your family for what you have given, and may those memories remain with you forever.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Robby. He was a beautiful GSD. May he rest in peace and be happy!
Robbie


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending my sympathy to you and your family. Robby was a handsome boy.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Your family gave Robby a loving home and a great life he wouldn't of had without you. You did an amazing thing. He was such a beautiful boy, I'm sure you guys will miss him like crazy. So sorry!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Robbie
I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for rescueing him and giving him a loving home. He was absolutely handsome


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I love dogs like that, Nina, and think that they are so appreciative-I am so sorry about his passing. He was a lucky boy-very lucky. My sympathies to you.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Robby.







What a transformation he made. 

I bet he taught you a lot. RIP


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Run free handsome Robby...
You are in good company with Chewbacca, Millie, Alma, Nina...

It is the ones that take a lot of work that get so near to our hearts.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## platnphreak (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't visited these forums in a long time, but for some reason came here tonight and this was the first thing I saw.

Because I'm so bad with names I can't remember your BF's, but please let him know that I shed a few tears for his Robby.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What wonderful years you gave him. Run free sweet boy.


----------

